
One Small Step for the Web… - zerogvt
https://medium.com/@timberners_lee/one-small-step-for-the-web-87f92217d085?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWmpkbFpESXhZamRoWVRCbCIsInQiOiI0QjFoZTZTYVM3YkxvR1BpMDZlOVl5Qng4M01BXC83eVNXY2hkNnpIT2VraUNqV0pTbUxvc0RFR2pGUkJhKytGMWNtQU5US3llUVptQkx2d2RONklOajVpcGFmQU94TFwvdjZXS3ZJTzA4bjQyTmNzY3c5b1FaVUZBcnJScG9pUEF6In0%3D
======
ohiovr
I would like to read the elevator pitch version of all of this stuff.

